
Why Fred Wilson is wrong about "DIY data science" - shrikant
http://tech.theswamp.in/post/2013/03/23/why-fred-wilson-is-wrong-about-diy-data-science/
======
gruseom
At one time people made such elitist arguments about doing arithmetic, too,
and now we teach it to children. I think it's Fred who has this right.

